# My first brisket



## A&M (Jul 4, 2018)

happy july 4th everyone. I cooked my first brisket. 12 lbs from a local butcher. Aged the meat for 2 weeks, soaked the brisket for 8 hours in beef broth with some apple cider. Used a dry rub with salt,pepper, brown sugar, onion powder, garlic powder, oregano, cummin and a little cinnamon. I have a wsm 18, used hickory and mesquite wood chunks. I preheated the smoker used water in the water pan and started smoking at 630pm yesterday. It was on the smoker for 10 hours at 220 to 230( best temperature  spread I could maintain). Then i wrapped it in tin foil and placed in the oven. At 201 a tooth pick went in like butter and now it is wrapped and in the cooler. It finished 4 hours to early, dinner is not until 5ish today. I dont have after picks yet but will when it is time to cut. I did not get the bark I wanted and hopefully the taste is what i want. Will update when i try a piece in a few hours. Any thoughts on why i did not get the nice bark would be appericated. Any thing I should try differently next time would also be appertaining. How long should it be ok to keep in the cooler? Will it be ok until around 5ish? Thank you for your input.


----------



## danicali (Jul 6, 2018)

How was it?  I'm prepping my first brisket now :)


----------



## A&M (Jul 6, 2018)

It turned out great. Cant wait to do another


----------



## A&M (Jul 6, 2018)

Only pic i had.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2018)

Looks good

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2018)

Looks pretty darn good to me!
Al


----------



## dcecil (Jul 7, 2018)

I think your bark turned out awesome.   I have heard that wrapping in foil causes the bark to soften up a bit as opposed to paper wrap but you definitely have a good lookin smoke there


----------



## A&M (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks, might try the butcher paper next time and see jow that goes.


----------



## Smokin’Steve (Jul 17, 2018)

When you wrap in butcher paper, would you put it back on the grill?


----------



## dcecil (Jul 17, 2018)

Smokin’Steve said:


> When you wrap in butcher paper, would you put it back on the grill?


Yes, typically you wrap at the beginning or prior to the stall.  A lot of folks target 165 for a wrapping temp.  It will go back on the pit until done.  Some unwrap and and go back on for a brief time to crisp the bark back up.


----------



## A&M (Jul 17, 2018)

I did not put it back on the grill, finished it in the iven next time ill try putting it back on the smoker to finish. I only used the oven so i could get a little sleep. Ill time it better next time hopefully. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 25, 2018)

The brisky looked great! Too bad there are no after pics. Hopefully next time. How did your smoke ring turn out?


----------

